
CEO’s Stock Award from Xiaomi Is One of the Largest Ever - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ceos-stock-award-from-chinese-smartphone-maker-xiaomi-is-one-of-the-largest-ever-1529688807
======
jaytaylor
Paywall bypass: [https://archive.is/JjDMi](https://archive.is/JjDMi)

